# Barwon Heads VIC 12/1/08



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Looking to head down to Barwon Heads to have a fish. I was thinking of having a run behind the surf break with some big lures to see if I cant snag me a surfer :shock: , oops I mean a Snapper  or anything that my be lurking there 8) . Then maybe a fish in the river  I wont be going unless I get some company as Ill need eyes in the back of my head to do the run along the back of the surf break, I have done a lot of kayak surfing in this area in my smaller yak(now that's fun :lol: ) so I am familiar with the area but to risky to do it by myself.

So who's up for it weather permitting that is  Should be about a 8km paddle there and back.


----------



## nosh (Jul 10, 2007)

Gone fishin,
Just some food for thought, by all reports a Southern Bluefin was caught off the reefs in front of Collendina last week on a trolled live Garfish meant for a Kingfish. Also in the sand patches north of that choppy water mark there are good 50cm whiting to be had.

Cheers
nosh


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for that nosh. I was thinking of using live baits to troll. Where is Collendina I know of Collendina Park in Ocean Grove so I am guessing you are talking about past the main surf beach.

Come on guys who's interested lets do some serious open water fishing. 
Just a little teaser  
















Looks Like Fun Don't It :lol:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The weather is looking good there's got to be someone who is keen to drag some lures about in the big briny :lol:


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Stop it Kel
Ya friggin killin me.
Make it the 20th and you have got yourself a date


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I have the 12/1 off Gone...but Barwon Heads is a fair old slep for me from here. Plus I'm keen for some WP whitin Fightin next trip. Barwon Heads is probably more of a bet for me come the first weekend of Feb...and don't forget the evil tides!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Can I tempt anybody if I said 
10-15kg KINGIES have been caught there lately 
now that's got to grab someone's attention  
Its true I have a good reliable source  
I really need someone to come along on this one as if I or you hook into a decent fish there is going to be the need for team work.
Saturday 
Southerly winds of 5 to 10 knots increasing to 15 to 20 knots during the
afternoon. Waves less than half a metre, rising to one metre in the afternoon.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Howdy GF,

you have caught my attention. But I have a fair bit of work to do to earn a leave pass.

What time are you looking to launch.

Regards
Grant


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey there Grant

Looking at 7-8:00am launch earlier if anyone is keen


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Cruel, Cruel man


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Come one come all lets go fishing. Where are all the Melbourne fishing nuts. I really though that I would have guys lining up for this trip. Oh well if I don't get a solid "I'll be there with bells on" by tomorrow, this trip will be cancelled.

Grant hope you are working like a dog so you can get a leave pass


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Its a long way to Barwon Heads and our chances of landing a kingie are very slim but you never know unless you have a go.

With the 90 min drive 7am sounds early enough for me. Do you have a Melways reference for the launch location GoneFishn.

Are you still planning to troll a livie. I reckon the best I could do is pick up some fresh gars from the market tomorrow.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

As soon as I get my yak, I'll be there with you! Currently caught in a AQIS snafu!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

That sounds painful Joffa :shock:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

So far it's a on for this Saturday hoit and Tidy have steped up to the mark Tidy tentatively as he is new to this awesome sport and still has to do some grovelling for a leave pass :lol:

7am start locked in. I might get there a bit earlier to see if i can get a live bait.
Sorry hoit don't have a Melways on me but it is really easy to get there.
I have heard of reports of Kingies being caught at Portland and the odd fish in PPB so fingers crossed. Usually when the fish are on in Portland they are a likely chance along the cost too.


> our chances of landing a kingie are very slim but you never know unless you have a go.


I agree lets just have fun trying


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope it all goes well fellas. Sorry i cant join you all but im grounded until payday. Dam that monthly cycle.
Good luck


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ya nearly set the hooks in my jowls Kelly, but I'll wait for the elusive Kingie paddle around Northern PPB. Good luck on the sea change fellas, bring home the big one!.


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Good Luck Boys!!!!


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey guys- happy new years!

I'm super keen, I'm just checking on moving some prior engagements/ leave pass. I'm very pumped to go for some pelagics and get back in the yak.

I checked the forecast earlier in the week, thought sunday was the go- so the GF booked up sat and I got busy with work! I now have to renegotiate!!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The conditions are looking fantastic for tomorrow. Cant wait. :lol:


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

looking fwd to the reports gents.


----------

